# Girdlestone resection  question



## scooter1 (May 18, 2010)

Patient had previous hip replacement. Doctor is removing the implants and doing Girdlestone resection. Do I use CPT 27122?   Would I also need to use 
CPT code 27091 for removal of the implants?  I am not sure if that is included
with the primary procedure. Please help. Thank you


----------



## Treetoad (May 23, 2010)

I believe it would be included in the Girdlestone


----------

